# Upgrade a degraded pool



## tab2tab (Oct 13, 2010)

I recently updated my FreeBSD 8.0 RC3 to 8.1 and after the update I can't import my zpool. My computer says that no such pool exists, even though it can be seen with the zpool status command. I assume that it's due to different zfs versions. That should be solved by a zpool upgrade.

The problem is that I also have a failed disk. What happens to my data if I upgrade a degraded pool? Furthermore a disk label was lost and zfs tried to replace the disk, with a disk which won't be available once I get the disk re-labeled. I have no clues about what to do... :s

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------

